# Crusty



## mycanonphotos (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Jesse (Apr 28, 2013)

okay?


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 28, 2013)

I like your idea and picture. I am fascinated by various textures, yet your image does not seem sharp.


----------



## yogi (Apr 28, 2013)

What is this? Desert, salt flat, drought area, moon? When i saw "crusty", the first thing that entered my mind was Crusty the Clown from the Simpsons. No disrespect intended.


----------



## yogi (Apr 28, 2013)

I just looked at your other posts and see that this is in Death Valley? Like your other images. Bokeh, desert images, etc. I dont think this one measures up to your other photos. Is it a crop of one the others?


----------



## RGF (Apr 28, 2013)

looks over sharpened to me


----------



## yogi (Apr 28, 2013)

One more comment concerning the rock with a trail in the death valley photo. I remember seeing a program i believe was on pbs. I cant remember all the details, but believe there was speculation that the the wind caused these rocks to move. It was a very intesting and mysterious. Do you have any more info concerning the cause of these rock trails? I dont believe it is like the fake crop circles. :


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 28, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sailing_stone

http://geology.com/articles/racetrack-playa-sliding-rocks.shtml


----------



## yogi (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks privatebydesign. The mystery seems be solved mostly. Wind or ice or both.


----------



## Artifex (Apr 29, 2013)

yogi said:
 

> What is this? Desert, salt flat, drought area, moon? When i saw "crusty", the first thing that entered my mind was Crusty the Clown from the Simpsons. No disrespect intended.



In that case, it would have been named Krusty!


----------



## yogi (Apr 30, 2013)

Mispailed the clown's name  Been a while since I watched the Simpsons. But i smile just thinking about them. Please dont respond to mispailed. ;D


yogi said:


> Thanks privatebydesign. The mystery seems be solved mostly. Wind or ice or both.


----------



## yogi (Apr 30, 2013)

Also inserted the wrong quote! Whats wrong with me? Dont answer that!


Artifex said:


> yogi said:
> 
> 
> > What is this? Desert, salt flat, drought area, moon? When i saw "crusty", the first thing that entered my mind was Crusty the Clown from the Simpsons. No disrespect intended.
> ...


----------



## yogi (Apr 30, 2013)

At the moment, i must be excused for any errors i make. I am also watching Shakira on The Voice. Very distracting!


----------

